# Scarborough.......Whitby.......Filey



## Wuyang

Any good coffee to be had in these areas?


----------



## Rhys

Don't know about any of them tbh, even though I do know Whitby like the back of my hand.. I can tell you where to go for fish and chips though


----------



## Eyedee

Bridlington is nearby and has Crema Espresso.

Ian


----------



## ronsil

"Roasters" at 8 Aberdeen Walk, Scarborough I have always found to be the best in the area.. They also have another branch somewhere else in the town.

Originally used Hasbean but changed to James Gourmet. Not visited for a couple of years but recollect some very good pleasant staff to go with well prepared coffee. Worth a visit but of course it may have changed.


----------



## Jez H

How bizarre. Heading off to North Yorkshire with the family & found the Roasters website that Ronsil mentioned. Looks like great coffee & food! A good excuse to drag the family in & to get my fix.

http://www.roasterscoffee.co.uk


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thanks, Ron. Staying just outside Whitby at the end of September - will drop in and see what it's like.


----------



## mmmatron

I went yesterday. Ordered a flat white, the milk was so hot it burnt my mouth but I think there was a decent shot trying to get through the scorched milk. They have a great set up - la spaz s5 paired with a k30


----------



## Eyedee

mmmatron said:


> I went yesterday. Ordered a flat white, the milk was so hot it burnt my mouth but I think there was a decent shot trying to get through the scorched milk. They have a great set up - la spaz s5 paired with a k30


Is this an example to fit the quote "all the gear and no idea".

Ian


----------



## ronsil

I don't think so - down to individual staff I guess. The original owner was a big player on another UK Forum


----------



## Eyedee

ronsil said:


> I don't think so - down to individual staff I guess. The original owner was a big player on another UK Forum


The drinker has no idea who is the owner and who is the employee they judge their drink as it is served. The reputation of a place is marked by the product they serve, if the owner cannot train his staff he will lose his reputation IMHO.

Exactly the same thing happened to me in York at a "so called" excellent place.

Ian


----------



## Beanosaurus

Eyedee said:


> Bridlington is nearby and has Crema Espresso.
> 
> Ian


Barista-owner Oakley has now moved just down the road to a another venue called The Victoria Mill, he operates his new bar The Brew Mill out of there.

Lovely chap, and makes the best coffee on the East Coast by a country mile, usually rotates between Square Mile and Workshop coffees, offers filter, and has a sexy 3 Group La Marzocco FB80 and Mythos 1.


----------



## ronsil

Beanosaurus said:


> Barista-owner Oakley has now moved just down the road to a another venue called The Victoria Mill, he operates his new bar The Brew Mill out of there.
> 
> Lovely chap, and makes the best coffee on the East Coast by a country mile, usually rotates between Square Mile and Workshop coffees, offers filter, and has a sexy 3 Group La Marzocco FB80 and Mythos 1.


Look forward to giving them a go when next in the area. Many thanks


----------



## Wuyang

Rhys said:


> Don't know about any of them tbh, even though I do know Whitby like the back of my hand.. I can tell you where to go for fish and chips though


So......which fish n chip shop? Any pointers appreciated......take away or eat in.

We usually go to chippy/ large cafe.....the one below the jaw bones on the tight bend. Other than that sometimes get fish n chips from the little chippy at the end on the left as you head towards tesco's " think it's tesco's " car park.

Thanks


----------



## Wuyang

Thank you all.......I'm so sorry, but I forgot about the thread.

I'll be armed with my clever dripper and my lido3 when we head off for Scarborough. Just got the starter filter pack from hasbean so should have some beans left to take with me.

It will be nice to try a cafe or two while I'm there.........always look forward to spending some time in Scarborough and surrounding areas.......time yo chill out with the family.


----------



## Eyedee

Wuyang said:


> So......which fish n chip shop? Any pointers appreciated......take away or eat in.
> 
> We usually go to chippy/ large cafe.....the one below the jaw bones on the tight bend. Other than that sometimes get fish n chips from the little chippy at the end on the left as you head towards tesco's " think it's tesco's " car park.
> 
> Thanks


According to my friends it's The Magpie, wherever that maybe.

Ian


----------



## Wuyang

Ah the Magpie......been there a few times, the front of Whitby on the left hand side........get some crazy long queues outside........which always amazes me because you can book and jump the queue.......they've also opened a chip shop on ground level.


----------



## Rhys

Never been to the Magpie, as I think it's overrated. There are a few places that I can recommend however:

Hadleys. Over the bridge on the right hand bend. It's grown over the years and I've always had a good fish supper there. Been going here for over 30 years.

Royal Fisheries. Near the train station (Baxtergate), highly recommended by the locals (behind the Wellington pub)

Quayside. The same family that own and run the Royal Fisheries, they also offer 'Gluten Free' here, and we will be calling in the next time we are in Whitby as my partner can't have gluten now.

There are a few more, like Mister Chips which is round the corner from Hadleys and Robertsons which is over the road from Hadleys (on the left when you go over the bridge). I used to go there with my ex as we had the kids, they have room for pushchairs and prams in there.


----------



## Wuyang

Cheers Rhys...I really appreciate that....hard to beat nice fish n chips.


----------



## Obsy

As Whitby is only an hour away for us, we go quite often. Magpie is very overrated IMO. Rhys is spot on with his recommendation for Hadleys - daughter says their fish suppers are lush and she's a mean chip critic! Enjoy your break away


----------



## Jez H

Cracking coffee in Roasters last week with the family. Bolivian, I think! The family are beginning to get a bit fed up with me dragging them to the best coffee shops on days out now though.


----------



## Grimley

http://www.cosycoffeeshops.co.uk/uk/java-whitby/


----------



## Rhys

Grimley said:


> http://www.cosycoffeeshops.co.uk/uk/java-whitby/


Is that the FMS shop/gallery next door? (Frank Meadow Sutcliffe) and co-op supermarket opposite?


----------



## Wuyang

Grimley said:


> http://www.cosycoffeeshops.co.uk/uk/java-whitby/


Went here today while visiting Whitby, had a latte, already heated milk in the pitcher was re steamed...nice.

Was a 4/10 experience.

Visited one more cafe while there.....also terrible coffee.....wasted machinery.....might as well sell half decent milky nescaf.


----------



## Rhys

Wuyang said:


> Went here today while visiting Whitby, had a latte, already heated milk in the pitcher was re steamed...nice.
> 
> Was a 4/10 experience.
> 
> Visited one more cafe while there.....also terrible coffee.....wasted machinery.....might as well sell half decent milky nescaf.


I'd rather go to a pub.. Board Inn or the Duke of York next door. Then there's the Plough (and many others). Least I know where to go for fish and chips lol


----------



## Whitefiver

Rhys said:


> Never been to the Magpie, as I think it's overrated. There are a few places that I can recommend however:
> 
> Quayside. The same family that own and run the Royal Fisheries, they also offer 'Gluten Free' here, and we will be calling in the next time we are in Whitby as my partner can't have gluten now.


Sorry to jump in late on this thread, but another vote for Quayside here. Lovely fish and chips. If you venture as far as Robin Hood's Bay, the chip shop - Mariondale - there USED to be the best (behind the old lifeboat station), but recent reports have been patchy. Haven't been personally for a couple of years now.


----------



## Missy

I'm in Scarborough today. Anybody been anywhere recently? I've done a quick recce of Roasters, but it smelt a bit funny, and a newish place espresso yourself, certainly looks the part, serves "seasons coffee" which I've never heard of. Going to hunt for the thackwray place which my mum says is lovely (not sure that's a good recommendation of the coffee quality mind!)

If anyone has had great coffee recently from roasters I might pop back, but the mugs people were drinking I could see looked a bit uninspiring.


----------



## Wuyang

All cafes I tried in Whitby were naff, doubt Scarborough much different. The milky Nescafé at the bikers cafe on the front north side of Scarborough generally does better coffee than all the other cafes I've been to. Back for a week in October so let me know if you find anywhere.

Good luck.


----------



## Missy

So I'm at thingy and thackwray. Tried their standard coffee "darkwoods"? (Some sort of crow coffee) pure chocolate. As an espresso. It's pure "chocolate" so wasn't expecting amazing, but nice sweet smooth.









Now trying the decaf as a flat white, it's from North Star, and should taste of chocolate and raisins, which sounds good fun!

Unfortunately the soya split on the first go (far too hot imo) second attempt was lush. He did forewarn me of the no art on soya milk!!










All in all a pleasant visit. Friendly interested staff, who obviously like coffee. I was gutted that they had run out of nitro cold brew (from Maude)

The decaf north star was particularly nice, much better than the house blend. I didn't ask why they are using one roaster for standard and another for decaf.


----------



## ronsil

Recently back at Scarborough & went to 'Roasters'.

Barry no longer owns the shops, a couple of years now I believe. The Beans are from the same source, James Gourmet, the coffee now only average.

The ambeince has changed completely.


----------



## Missy

ronsil said:


> Recently back at Scarborough & went to 'Roasters'.
> 
> Barry no longer owns the shops, a couple of years now I believe. The Beans are from the same source, James Gourmet, the coffee now only average.
> 
> The ambeince has changed completely.


My feeling was it wasn't somewhere to chill out with a book. But I loved thingy and thackwray, especially the north star decaf.


----------



## Phobic

been to Whitby this week, it's a coffee desert as far as I can see!

Stood and watched a few shots and cappa's being made before committing to buying everything and walked out of 4 places that had ok equipment after seeing

1. double spro being pulled in under 10 seconds

2. steam arm not wiped between drinks & left covered in foam

3. Foam with bubbles that would put an aero to shame

real let down as I really loved whitby, the food, atmos and pubs were all great, it's somewhere we'll be going to again and again.

Someone must have found somewhere half passable to get a coffee from?!


----------



## Jez H

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowUserReviews-g186345-d10146962-r374253770-The_Blitz_Cafe_Whitby_Limited-Whitby_North_Yorkshire_England.html

These guys served good coffee from a decent roaster (who's name escapes me). Quirky little place too.


----------



## wmoore

I really liked espresso yourself, which was next door to the premier inn, saved me drinking Costa while I was staying there.


----------

